# Ennesimo problema all'avvio [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ho eseguito per l'ennesima volta l'installazione e sono arrivato ad un punto che senza assistenza non credo di poter risolvere.

Finalmente grub parte ed inizia il caricamento dei moduli e delle periferiche, ma ad un certo punto si arresta e mi da un messaggio che riporto integralmente per dare il numero maggiore di dettagli al problema.

```
fsck.ext3: no such or directory while trying to open /dev/root. The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or nfs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running efsck with an altenative superblock: efsck -b 8193 <device>

Filesystem couldn't fixed

give root password for mainteinance (or type control-d for mainteinance)
```

Ora, se do control-d il sistema si riavvia e mi ripresenta lo stesso errore, mentre se accedo con la password di root entro in un ambiente <none> e non ho idea di cosa fare.

Qualche consiglio? 

Al solito, anticipatamente grazie.Last edited by mrl4n on Mon Apr 20, 2009 5:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

non hai modificato il file /etc/fstab, alla riga /dev/root al posto di root devi mettere il tuo device, che se non ricordo male dovrebbe essere sda1 nel tuo caso, o sda2 se hai fatto una partizione di boot. la riga corretta dovrebbe presentarsi più o meno così:

/dev/sda1               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

----------

## mrl4n

Ho fatto 3 partizioni: una di boot, una di swap più ext3.

Inserendo la pass di root, posso editare fstab con nano (cosa che ormai dopo le innumerevoli installazioni ho imparato piuttosto bene) oppure devo usare un'altro sistema?

----------

## cloc3

hai eseguito l'installazione seguendo le istruzioni di manuale?

hai compilato il kernel manualmente o usando genkernel?

l'avvio utilizza una riga initrd o fai boot direttemente dal kernel?

quali sono i parametri di boot che hai impostato?

qual' è la partizione che desideri caricare come root per l'avvio e come viene vista dal sistema?

per rispondere a tutte queste domande (e a cento altre), puoi cominciare postando la configurazione del tuo grub, la tua /etc/fstab e un cat /proc/partitions, così come viene visto dal cdrom.

----------

## k01

va benissimo nano. per capire meglio come sei messo ti/ci puoi aiutare con

# fdisk -l

# cat /etc/fstab

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inserendo la pass di root ...

 

intendi nell'ambiente disponibile al termine del tuo boot un po' sballato?

probabilmente è inutile, in quel sistema non hai disposizione nano, ma solo vi, che ancora non conosci e non riesci neppure a vedere la tus /etc/fstab, perché stai utilizzando un ambiente virtuale. ma se non è così, faccelo sapere.

se non riesci a raggiungere la fstab, devi riavviare con il cd e fare le modifiche con nano come nella fase di installazione.

----------

## djinnZ

Senza usare l'initrd di genkernel, dando la password di root entri in una shell di root senza che sia stato effettuato il remount quindi se vuoi modificare da li fstab per rimetterlo a posto devi usare questa sequenza 

```
mount -n -o remount,rw /

<editor: vi o nano> /etc/fstab

mount -n remount,ro /

exit
```

 il perchè lo potrai capire lanciando un 

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

.

Se poi stai usando la initrd, se non ricordo male, devi montare il filesystem di root con un banale 

```
mount -n -o rw /dev/vattelappesca
```

 / e corrispondente 

```
umount -n /
```

 o meglio ancora 

```
mount -n -o remount,ro /
```

 e brutale reset hw.

A naso hai modificato l'fstab sbagliato durante l'installazione.

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie a tutti, per la collaborazione, cercherò di stare dietro a tutte le indicazioni che mi state dando, anche se la cosa per ora, mi risulta difficile...

Cerco di rispondere alle richieste di chiarimento, partendo da quelle per me più semplici.

Nano funziona e dando un'occhiata al file /etc/fstab mi trovo in questa situazione:

/dev/BOOT               /boot              ext2               noauto,noatime                   1   2

/dev/ROOT               /                    ext3               noatime                              0   1

/dev/SWAP              none               swap              sw                                      0   0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom     auto               noauto, ro                           0   0

Edit: utilizzando

```
mount -n -o remount,rw /
```

 ho modificato il mio fstab /dev/ROOT con /dev/sda1, e rebootato...il sistema è partito, anche se in modalità shell che mi lascia perplesso...a volte distingue minuscole/maiuscole altre no e infatti mi crea problemi ad accedere e dare comandi.

Per poter vedere anche la modalità grafica devo terminare le altre 40 pagine dell'handbook?

Vorrei impostare il dual boot con XP (almeno fino a quando ne avrò ancora bisogno) e per questo motivo ho configurato grub come illustrato da handbook:

```
rootnoverify (hd0,5)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

ma di farlo partire non c'è verso.

Xp si trova su un'altro hd ide, mentre gentoo è su un disco sata.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per poter vedere anche la modalità grafica devo terminare le altre 40 pagine dell'handbook?
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  esagerato, è un ipertesto, va letto scegliendo le parti necessarie.

probabilmente, il problema si esaurisce a lanciare un comando del tipo emerge kde-meta, ma puoi avere bisogno per strada di qualche configurazione aggiuntiva.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,5)
> ...

 

mi sembra strano che windows sia collocato nella quinta partizione del disco.

tra l'altro, il fatto che tu dica di avere lanciato gentoo con sda1, mi forma il sospetto spontaneo che tu abbia formattato bellamente la partizione finestre.

buon per te   :Exclamation:  , ma se non posti le informazioni che ti sono state richieste relative al tuo sistema (fdisk -l), come possiamo saperlo esattamente?

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> mi sembra strano che windows sia collocato nella quinta partizione del disco.
> 
> tra l'altro, il fatto che tu dica di avere lanciato gentoo con sda1, mi forma il sospetto spontaneo che tu abbia formattato bellamente la partizione finestre.
> 
> buon per te   , ma se non posti le informazioni che ti sono state richieste relative al tuo sistema (fdisk -l), come possiamo saperlo esattamente?

 

Prima di procedere con l'installazione, essendo i primi passi per sicurezza, ho sconnesso tutti gli altri hd, lasciando solo quello su cui ho messo gentoo che è diventato sda1. (XP purtroppo o per fortuna, almeno per me, per ora, esiste come prima)

Il sistema ora che ho riconnesso tutto, vede quel disco come /dev/hda1.

Ora per quanto riguarda le info di fdisk -l:

- il mio pc ha 5 hd

- quando "riesco" ad accedere a gentoo sul monitor mi scrive tutto in maiuscolo e quindi lo spazio, anche avendo un 19" si riduce al punto di non poter avere le info su una pagina sola; anche bloccando lo scroll del video, la velocità è tale che mi perdo comunque qualcosa...

Non so se sono riuscito a chiarire bene quale sia la situazione.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se sono riuscito a chiarire bene quale sia la situazione.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

lasciamo perdere.

scherzi a parte, lo stratagemma di scollegare fisicamente i dischi è stata una astuzia utile, per cominciare in sicurezza,

ma di straordinaria efficacia, sotto i profilo tecnico, per giustificare la confusione totale nella quale ti stai dibattendo.

appena riaggiungi i dischi, questi vengono riordinati dalla bios, forzando grub a riconoscerli con un ordine diverso.

tra l'altro, sappi che l'ordine di riconoscimento utilizzato da grub è indipendente da quello del kernel linux, offrendo ulteriori elementi per pasticciare.

come che sia, la sintassi hd(0,5) è sbagliata, perché si riferisce allla sesta partizione del primo disco rilevato da grub... meglio dare un occhio a nfo grub per approfondimenti.

il comando fdisk -l  lo devi lanciare dal cdrom di installazione. non ce lo devi raccontare.

non dovresti neppure copiarlo a mano.

la cosa migliore,  se ho capito il tuo modo di lavorare (e se, come sospetto, non riesci a connetterti a internet con il cdrom), potrebbe essere appoggiarti ad una chiavetta usb.

monti la chiavetta in una partizione provvisoria, tipo /mnt/chiavetta

esegui il comando fdisk in questo modo:

```

fdisk -l >/mnt/chiavetta/fdisk.txt 2>&1

```

riaccedi a windows e posti il contenuto del file con un taglia incolla.

----------

## djinnZ

Se hai dei dischi rimovibili o su più di un controller conviene affidarsi al mount per uuid o per label, il "vecchio" sistema per device è un buon modo per impazzire.  :Wink: 

Lo dico per esperienza con un server con otto unità su tre controller che cambiano ordine in continuazione.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...il comando fdisk -l  lo devi lanciare dal cdrom di installazione. non ce lo devi raccontare.
> 
> non dovresti neppure copiarlo a mano.
> 
> la cosa migliore,  se ho capito il tuo modo di lavorare (e se, come sospetto, non riesci a connetterti a internet con il cdrom), potrebbe essere appoggiarti ad una chiavetta usb.
> ...

 

Il problema non e' connettermi ad internet con il cd(ora sono connesso tramite quello), il problema e' come trasferire su un file che posso copiare e incollare quello che leggo da fdisk.

In questo momento ho anche inserito una chiavetta che ha preso il nome di sdd1, ma sinceramente non so come  renderla utile per i miei scopi

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> il problema e' come trasferire su un file che posso copiare e incollare quello che leggo da fdisk.
> 
> 

 

si usa il vaccino antiwin.

1. selezionare con il mouse il testo prodotto dal terminale che si desidera incollare;

2. posizionare il mouse nello spazio editor del browser;

3. cliccare con tasto centrale;

4. esprimere mentalmente il proprio addio a windows, dove queste cose non hanno mai funzionato e non funzioneranno mai.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In questo momento ho anche inserito una chiavetta che ha preso il nome di sdd1, ma sinceramente non so come  renderla utile per i miei scopi

 

non ti serve più. comunque si monta con il comando mount. usa il man per approfondimenti.

----------

## mrl4n

Non mi dispiace dimenticare in fretta i problemi legati all'uso di windows, non mi sarei cimentato in questa operazione che sta assumendo dimensioni colossali, con tutte le persone che sto mobilitando...grazie dell'aiuto

Ho fatto diverse prove, ma a meno che non mi sia rin........to del tutto se seleziono il testo e poi vengo qui cercando di copiarlo con il tasto centrale, non succede assolutamente nulla.

Per informazione: ho copiato il risultato del fdisk nel file fdisk.txt; apro una shell, apro il file con nano, seleziono il testo, chiudo la shell e torno qui a cercare di incollare.

----------

## k01

stai usando il cd con l'interfaccia grafica? se è così puoi aprire il terminale, selezionare il testo e fare modifica -> copia, così funziona con konsole, penso che sia la stessa cosa con un altro terminale. non tentare di usare ctrl+c, con linux serve per killare un processo, non per copiare.

in alternativa puoi ridirigere automaticamente l'output in un file come suggerito da cloc3. se vuoi semplicemente leggere il contenuto di un file puoi utilizzare

```
$ cat nomefile
```

invece di aprirlo ogni volta con nano. se il contenuto è troppo lungo puoi formattare l'output del primo comando attraverso less

```
$ cat nomefile | less
```

così lo puoi scorrere più liberamente

EDIT: rileggendo il tuo messaggio:

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Per informazione: ho copiato il risultato del fdisk nel file fdisk.txt; apro una shell, apro il file con nano, seleziono il testo, chiudo la shell e torno qui a cercare di incollare.

 

lascia aperta la shell, incolla qui, e poi chiudi la shell

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> non succede assolutamente nulla.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

deve funzionare. funziona anche sui terminali in modalità carattere quanto è attivo il demone gpm.

oppure il cdrom utilizza qualche impostazione strana che non conosco.

per tasto centrale intendo quello della rotellina.

alla peggio usi la sequenza tasto destro ->copia - tasto destro -> incolla.

----------

## mrl4n

Sono un disastro...aspettando una risposta, ho lanciato emerge kde...non l'avessi mai fatto...il processo è durato circa 4 ore e si è concluso con un'errore!!

Se devo ricominciare da capo, lo faccio e magari questa volta lascio attaccati tutti gli hd   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Sono un disastro...aspettando una risposta, ho lanciato emerge kde...non l'avessi mai fatto...il processo è durato circa 4 ore e si è concluso con un'errore!!
> 
> Se devo ricominciare da capo, lo faccio e magari questa volta lascio attaccati tutti gli hd     

 

calma. la cosa di kde puoi trattarla successivamente.

kde è una suite di programmi molto pesante, con numerose dipendenze.

è normale che qualcosa possa andare storto. non significa però che il lavoro svolto fino ad ora sia da buttare.

adesso devi solo capire come funziona il taglia incolla e come si chiama il tuo hd quando li hai tutti e cinque attaccati.

magari leggi info grub.

ricominciare da capo non è molto utile.

conosci questo trucchetto?

----------

## mrl4n

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> stai usando il cd con l'interfaccia grafica? se è così puoi aprire il terminale, selezionare il testo e fare modifica -> copia, così funziona con konsole, penso che sia la stessa cosa con un altro terminale. non tentare di usare ctrl+c, con linux serve per killare un processo, non per copiare.

 

Ho entrambi i cd: minimal e livecd.

Dal minimal riesco a connettermi ma non a copiare e incollare, mentre dal livecd non riesco a connettermi...come acquisisco i privilegi di root con il livecd?

Se apro una shell qualsiasi comando digito, mi restituisce un'errore, se cerco di usare "su" mi chiede una password che io non conosco.

Forse da lì riuscirei anche a copiare potendo aprire sia browser che shell contemporaneamente.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho entrambi i cd: minimal e livecd.

 

io invece nessuno dei due, in questo momento  :Smile: .

non posso darti istruzioni esatte di conseguenza.

però, probabilmente, il cd minimal possiede il demone gpm, che si avvia con il comando /etc/init.d/gpm start.

e, quasi di sicuro, possiede il browser links2, che è un'esperienza di navigazione di alto valore emozionale.

il livecd, probabilmente, utilizza il comando sudo su senza password, come accade nelle knoppix o in ubuntu.

tieni conto anche che le operazioni di installazione di gentoo non richiedono i cdrom di gentoo, ma possono essere fatta con il cd di qualunque altra distro.

... ma davvero non hai trovato documentazione più precisa in proposito?

----------

## mrl4n

non avrei chiesto, diversamente...grazie, provo subito   :Wink: 

Funziona perfettamente, ora sono root su livecd, ho modificato le impostazioni di rete e posso usare copia e incolla.

Il mio sistema:

```
Disk /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xf274469a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *           1           1           0    0  Empty

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Disk /dev/sdb: 300.0 GB, 300090728448 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36483 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x19626f12

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       36483   293049666   42  SFS

Disk /dev/sdc: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xb2cde992

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1               1      121601   976760001   42  SFS

Disk /dev/sdd: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xddf4ddf4

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sde: 400.0 GB, 400087375360 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 48641 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1c553332

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1               1       48641   390708801   42  SFS

```

Azz...con il livecd inserito il disco si chiama sdd...sono quasi certo che lanciando fdisk dall`hd di gentoo il nome sia hdb...sono punto a capo?

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Azz...con il livecd inserito il disco si chiama sdd...sono quasi certo che lanciando fdisk dall`hd di gentoo il nome sia hdb...sono punto a capo?

 

no.

il nome che il kernel attribuisce al dispositivo può dipendere dal driver che stai usando per leggerlo, che a sua volta dipende da come hai compilato il kernel. queste sono cose su cui potrai riflettere in seguito.

per intanto, sai con certezza di avere 5 dischi attivi, vedi che ciascuno di essi è ben distinto dagli altri e ben separato, e cui sei sicuro di poterli controllare senza far danni a te stesso.

la partizione windows, inoltre, è la quarta.

è estremamente probabile che questo sia lo stesso ordine con il quale il disco viene rilevato dalla bios e catalogato da grub.

suppongo quindi che la riga giusta da scrivere in grub per lanciare window sia

```

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

```

prova. se qualcosa non dovesse andare, usa il trucchetto che ti dicevo sopra:

appena compare il menu di scelta di grub, seleziona windows con le freccette della tastiera e premi il tasto e.

successivamente, seleziona la riga rootnoverify e torna a premere il tasto e.

entri in un editor virtuale (temporaneo) che ti permette di sostituire il numero 3 con un altro.

esci con invio e premi il tasto b.

ripeti l'operazione fino a quando windows non si decide a partire.

per linux, invece, dovresti essere già a posto con la configurazione attuale. altrimenti, puoi fare le stesse operazioni.

fai sapere.

----------

## mrl4n

Ho provato da 0 a 5 senza nessun risultato positivo...

Il secondo valore deve sempre essere 0 immagino.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho provato da 0 a 5 senza nessun risultato positivo...
> 
> Il secondo valore deve sempre essere 0 immagino.

 

diavolo. temo che mi sfugga qualcosa. è molto che a me non parte più windows...

ma non ti succede assolutamente niente? che messaggi di errori segnala grub?

per intanto, posta il tuo grub.conf, se mi viene un'idea.

----------

## mrl4n

Il messaggio d`errore che ricevo e`: ERROR 22 no such partition

Il mio grub e`:

```
title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ERROR 22 no such partition
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

la bios vede tutti i dischi?

l'errore è identico per qualunque disco o solo per il numero 3?

una cosa che mi dà fastidio è che tu abbia messo windows al quarto posto (slave?).

finestre è un SO nobile: vuole stare sempre davanti.

qui c'è un giochetto strano per dischi slave.

vedi se ti può giovare.

----------

## mrl4n

Fantastico...ora quando cerco di avviare windows ricevo un errore del tipo: errore durante il caricamento del sistema operativo.

La cosa bella che ho gia` cercato di fare il ripristino del sistema senza nessun risultato!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Fantastico...ora quando cerco di avviare windows ricevo un errore del tipo: errore durante il caricamento del sistema operativo.
> 
> La cosa bella che ho gia` cercato di fare il ripristino del sistema senza nessun risultato!   

 

finalmente. ora è solo colpa di windows.

purtroppo, i signori di redmond hanno pensato bene di agganciare il SO operativo ad alcuni riferimenti assoluti legati all'hw (e calcolati al momento dell'installazione), anzi, legati al modo in cui l'hw viene rilevato dal sistema. se tu, come hai fatto, modifichi la geometria del tuo sistema, ti trovi la sopresa. dicono che per vista non succeda più. ma ne avranno sicuramente inventata una nuova.

non avresti dovuto fare il ripristino, ma cercare di ricreare la condizione iniziale. probabilmente il disco windows deve essere collegato al posto di quello linux. quello linux, invece, lo puoi mettere dove ti pare, tanto hai già capito che paturnie non ne ha.

successivamente, studierai le label (o le uuid), come diceva djinnz, che è ancora più bello.

----------

## mrl4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non avresti dovuto fare il ripristino, ma cercare di ricreare la condizione iniziale. probabilmente il disco windows deve essere collegato al posto di quello linux. quello linux, invece, lo puoi mettere dove ti pare, tanto hai già capito che paturnie non ne ha.
> 
> successivamente, studierai le label (o le uuid), come diceva djinnz, che è ancora più bello.

 

Io a parte, grub.conf, non ho mai modificato null`altro, tanto meno la posizione dei dischi incopatibilmente diversi (IDE quello con XP e SATA quello con gentoo)

Ora dei 2 sistemi non ne funziona uno...

Quindi come inevitabile in questi casi `...adesso sono axxi miei...`

STUPENDO!

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> IDE quello con XP 

 

non era solamente un IDE.

era anche slave.

raramente si installa windows su un disco slave.

in ogni caso, se è vero che non hai toccato nulla di windows, devi essere in grado di farlo partire.

ti assicuro che quello che hai fatto con linux non interferisce in alcun modo.

alla peggio, basta istruire la bios ad avviare dal disco windows, anzichè da quello linux.

in questo caso, invece di partire da grub (che è installato nella mbr del disco sda - hd0 ), partirebbe dall'mbr del disco sdd - hd3.

che è originale windows, almeno fino a prova contraria.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...adesso sono axxi miei...` 
> 
> STUPENDO!
> ...

 

purtroppo, via mail non si può fare molto di più, ma non mi darei per vinto.

tu conosci bene le cose che hai fatto e, un po' alla volta, cominci a capire come funziona un boot.

è chiaro che, alla fine, sei tu che ne devi uscire.

----------

## mrl4n

Non so in che modo sul disco di XP si era trascritta una piccolissima partizione indicata come attiva per il boot.

L'ho scoperto per caso controllando di nuovo con fdisk -l la situazione.

Cancellata, e resa attiva quella con XP installato, finestra è tornato a partire come prima.

Ora si ricomincia a litigare con grub.

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora si ricomincia a litigare con grub.

 

se hai scoperto una corruzione, è probabile che, risolta quella, anche grub riprenda a lavorare da solo.

tieni presente che linux offre anche una secondo tipo di approccio a quello che stai facendo.

quello crumiro: meno onorevole, ma più sicuro   :Embarassed:  .

si fa una installazione con qualunque altra distro automatica, tipo debian ubuntu, suse e via dicendo, facendo installare grub in una partizione non windows (credo che configurino il dual boot in automatico).

dopo si copia e si mette gentoo...

 :Laughing: 

----------

